# FAQ rund ums Makro



## Conny (4. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,

da sich nun doch viele Fragen rund ums Makro auftun, können wir sie hier sammeln und beantworten. Das wird sicher interessant 

Damit ein Foto als Thumb kommt steuere ich eins schon mal bei


----------



## Conny (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: FAQ rund ums Makro*

Hallo Eva-Maria,



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Hallo Conny,
> besten Dank für Dein feedback.
> Magst Du mir noch erklären, wie auch ich "entrauschen" kann?
> Neben IrfanView habe ich auch "gimp" auf dem Rechner, aber noch nicht wirklich ausgiebig mit gearbeitet.
> Dir einen schönen Abend... und morgen einen schönen 4. Advent!



Ich möchte Deine Frage hier beantworten.
Ich kenne Deine beiden Programme leider nicht. 
Bei Gimp müsste es aber auch einen Filtern namens Rauschfilter geben. Einfach in der Hilfe nachlesen und ausprobieren.
Rauschen läßt sich oft nicht vermeiden. Es ist u. A. von der Kamera und von der ISO-Einstellung abhängig.
Das Entrauschen geht auf Kosten der Detailschärfe, deshalb werden Makros nach Möglichkeit bei ISO 100 gemacht.
Bei Nachtaufnahmen und den langen Belichtungszeiten, kann man es nicht vermeiden. Dann nennt man es "Korn" 
Und es ist letztendlich auch Geschmackssache.


----------

